# Anyone else having issues with this?



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm unable to see the next page of this thread....

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social...lationship-between-you-much-older-person.html

Everytime i try to click next or the number 2 to see the second page.. it just brings me right back to the first...


----------

